# Kobran Handbrake extender...



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Just changing my van for a new one and I have the first ever Kobran handbrake extender to hit these shores which I no longer need and about to sell.

Just posting to say if you were considering buying one and have any doubts about the strength of these things fear not. Mine is still as good as the day it arrived with no signs of stressing, cracks or anything else and is built like a Swedish brick house. 

Brilliant piece of kit..... or even buy mine!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi groundhog
how much do you want for that piece og eriatric kit
lol


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

May well be interested in buying
If I was a knuckle dragger it would be ok


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well we started selling these in June 2006 so that really is testiment to the durability of these products

Many potential purchasers ask how long will it last ? or will it break as its only plastic (albeit ABS Reinforced) ?

I guess this answers both these queries


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

And as you will see Kev bought it within 4 minutes of my post and I sold a silver screen within 10 minutes so that also proves if you want to sell your spares and accessories do it here.

Now watch the adverts for the most beautiful 2006 Autocruise Stargazer hitting classifieds soon ( as long as it is not already there) !

David


----------

